# 12 days rules !!!!!!!! PLEASE READ IF YOU ENTERED



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok I have possibly just learnt that one of the Prize Winners may have put their Items up for Sale - Now we introduced the BAN This year which once I Have Proof will be put into place - But this has a massive effect on Next years 12 days as to whether we actually put it into Action

I am fed up with organising This, the sponsors give generously to support the forum and we have a simple set of rules - cant use it pass it don't sell it - this is to support the forum.

I don't normally get to angry with this but this is just not on - One or Two spoil for the masses !!!

We were looking at introducing perhaps a 6 Days of Summer and lots more competitions next year but this has put a serious damper on it !!!!



I thank those that have stuck to the rules - even had one review done before Xmas which is amazing and I really felt that it would be a good year !

*SO IF YOU WON PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU TAKE PHOTOS AND DO A REVIEW FOR THE SPONSOR* (its not a lot to ask)


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

*12 days rules !!!!!!!! Not happy*

That's bloody bang out of order!!!

I really look forward to this just as an event not just to win.

It's so nice what everyone does for it and some people take the mick.

Fuming.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Understand your vent and frustration WHIZZER. I would be exactly the same.
Wholeheartedly support you on this.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That's not good 

Unfortunately for some though, a ban is worth a few quid in the pocket


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

They knew the rules, you keep it or return it to be re picked. You sell it and you are gone for good.


Sorry to be grumpy at this time of year but people either toe the line or face the consequences.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Cheeky feckers, there's gratitude for you.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

For goodness sake. Really didn't expect a repeat of last year. 

Rules were made clear and simple at the start. Why enter if your just going to flog it on. Someone may have really wanted that prize and done an excellent review on it.

I can totally understand Bills and the other staffs feelings at the moment. I also feel sorry for the sponsor who has offered the prize.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Happend so soon. Quicker than last year. 
That is appalling . Like you said the rules was simple if you don't want it pass it on. Some people are just greedy.
I think once you have proof they should be named and shamed. Unfair on sponsors and everyone else.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

People are so f....d up these days, 12 days is such a nice competition, and every year it puts me into that christmas mood, even if I never win anything, just happy for people who do


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW !!!! the competition hadn´t even finished !! That is shocking as the competition is run in good faith by DW and the Sponsors and is a great 12 days of fun for the members which no doubt if this keeps happening will spoil it for everyone!!!!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd like to say I'm shocked but I'm not, some people money is more important than integrity and the support of a forum and it's members


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Unbelievable but as Kimo say's, they'll take the ban but are still quids in.

Why we don't name n shame idiots like this is beyond me.

Can I ask, is it an established member or someone who has recently joined and just above the post count to be able to enter???


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sadly, some people can't see beyond a profit and ultimately will force the end of this sort of thing through their own ill thought out greedy plans. Totally understand WHIZZER being properly annoyed at this and i for one will be right behind him on this.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Name and shame please once it's clear who has done this,yet again a small proportion of individuals Spoil something for everyone else.

I was lucky enough to be one of the winners this year, and if the products I won turn out to not be to my taste I will raffle them off to someone else on the forum.

Some people have no shame!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I was going to ask about naming/shaming too - but there's no shaming some folk [sadly], so I doubt it'd bother the perpetrator anyway :wall:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

It only takes one to spoil it for all as usual - I hope you are proud of yourself whoever you are as you have now jeopardised the future of ALL competitions on Detailing World. 

Alan W


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

this is what ruins forums...
don't understand some people


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Why did you enter if all you were going to do was sell the prize.....

Should be ashamed of yourself.......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Once I have established if this is the case - and if they decide to retract the sale then all will be good if not I will be putting up the name and banning them


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Surely a ban should still be done with the intention of selling in the first place and the prize redrawn?

It'll only get resold further down the line


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Name and shame. Maybe also pass these onto the sponsors also. Teach them a lesson


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Somehow i can't see them retracting the sale, i suspect it will be shades of last year again. This really grinds my gears as so many people enter this that would do cracking reviews and be beside themselves with joy at winning a prize on the 12 Days and yet we always have someone spoil it every year.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Surely a ban should still be done with the intention of selling in the first place and the prize redrawn?
> 
> It'll only get resold further down the line


Only problem is, If they already have the prize it cant be drawn again.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kimo said:


> Surely a ban should still be done with the intention of selling in the first place and the prize redrawn?
> 
> It'll only get resold further down the line


Just Checking they are completely aware of the rules as some people don't always read everything - And I am normally the one to give a benefit of the doubt and im sure we will come up with something

I have emailed and Pm them to see what they have to say


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Just Checking they are completely aware of the rules as some people don't always read everything - And I am normally the one to give a benefit of the doubt and im sure we will come up with something
> 
> I have emailed and Pm them to see what they have to say


You are too kind hearted Whizz,i`d have brought the ban hammer out already.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> You are too kind hearted Whizz,i`d have brought the ban hammer out already.


Yes well, as WHIZZER so often points out, it's just wax. Give them the benefit of the doubt first, as WHIZZER has done as he said apparently they have put it up for sale, if they have and he gets no response, then can them and name and shame them across here and the various social media platforms associated with this site. But we have to make sure that what has been said is accurate first.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> You are too kind hearted Whizz,i`d have brought the ban hammer out already.


I guess I have a Kind heart but this has really annoyed me TBH - I am the first one to give the benefit to somebody often stopping a ban if the mods etc think it should be ,as I think sometimes things just come across wrong - I will establish the truth and Hopefully the right punishment will be put into place and the person will make sure that the right out come happens


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't believe this has happened again and so soon


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It is not on at all and not nice for the winners either I suppose.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Poor show in my book. Lets all chuck £1 in the kitty and send a scratch valet wash chap round to them


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Certainly not within the spirit of the event, very disappointing for the organisers sponsors and genuine enthusiasts.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

no excuses can be had as the rules were plain & easy to follow,some people have no shame & are only in it for the freebees.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's totally not in the spirit of the competition and I do think they should be banned.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a really poor show. Im absolutely astounded that someone has done this again, especially after last year's furore. 

Hopefully you'll get to the bottom of this Whizzed and do the right thing. 

Cooks


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

its shocking to think that anyone would sell their prizes so quickly after getting them.

I didn't realise it happened last year as well as I didn't really use the forum. im not surprised your furious about it - I don't think anyone would be surprised if you banned the person.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Unbelievable!

If I had won I would be reviewing/posting pictures and praising everyone involved, not selling!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh he will get to the bottom of this but it just makes it more and more difficult to organise this every year, he has to explain to the sponsors why their products havent been reviewed. Then he has to encourage them to participate again knowing full well it could be them that gets the hit the next time. And he has to devise new ways to enforce the rules and keep an eye on when reviews are done etc.

We as mods can only see so much or if someone reports a post but we can't be everywhere and sadly, some people are just low


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

ALREADY!!!?!

Sweet Jesus!

Name & Shame & ban them!

With the greatest of respect I love DW - but recently it has boomed, & it does appear to have brought a few idiots along with it.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

if its been sold, he could donate the funds to a worthy cause which would be nice? but it's totally there call and how much they want to make right the situation. i know the sponsor is still down a product/review, i'm not sure how you can prevent it happening and keep it going


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Well it certainly aint myself chap's as ive just sent dom the details this morning.

Bill I dnt know why but dom has somehow sent me the detail's of your email's regarding the matter?... so I hope you dnt think its myself.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I missed most of what happened last year but I got the general impression... For someone to do the same thing this year is completely out of order. 

The no selling on rule was clear on the entry thread so they have no excuse for selling the prize, especially when there are over 400 other entrants who would have loved to win that prize.

This is a kick in the face for the DW team, but especially for the sponsor who generously supports DW throughout the year AND gives a prize for the competition.

Personally if the person does sell the prize, I hope it arrives damaged and they end up out of pocket from the sale.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd make it so them with only 8000 plus post's take part.
Gives me a better chance then.
Just ban them


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

k9vnd said:


> Well it certainly aint myself chap's as ive just sent dom the details this morning.
> 
> Bill I dnt know why but dom has somehow sent me the detail's of your email's regarding the matter?... so I hope you dnt think its myself.


Not at all ..


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> Yes well, as WHIZZER so often points out, it's just wax. Give them the benefit of the doubt first, as WHIZZER has done as he said apparently they have put it up for sale, if they have and he gets no response, then can them and name and shame them across here and the various social media platforms associated with this site. But we have to make sure that what has been said is accurate first.


Is it a wax or something else. Let's do are own investigations and start trawling the selling sites.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chrisc said:


> I'd make it so them with only 8000 plus post's take part.
> Gives me a better chance then.
> Just ban them


LOL im playing devils advocate how about only over 9000


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I see the 'offender' has now withdrawn the items from FB within the last hour.

Maybe they do have a conscience after all???


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a product that i have not had a chance to review yet from last year.

TRIZ PREMIUM

http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/body_coating/triz_premium.html?pid=00160

To get back in the Christmas spirit. If anyone wants to try it I am happy for WHIZZER to do a random 1 off draw and i will post out to the winner after the New Year. As stated its not fair for those who have not won and the sponsors.

Lets be honest everyone should know the rules.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Shocking behavior, personally speaking if you are given something for free and in a free competition totally out of order!! 
If i spot it on an auction site i will buy and review it for DW


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

C-Max said:


> Is it a wax or something else. Let's do are own investigations and start trawling the selling sites.


 thought exactly the same give them a taste of their own medicine! ungrateful b******s


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

C-Max said:


> Is it a wax or something else. Let's do are own investigations and start trawling the selling sites.


Sorry, you missed the point of that one. Whenever things are going a bit awry and one of us mods gets a bit grumpy, WHIZZER always says....it's just wax guys.

I didn't mean that the offender was trying to sell a wax, i have no idea who it is or what they were trying to sell, sorry.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nappy said:


> I have a product that i have not had a chance to review yet from last year.
> 
> TRIZ PREMIUM
> 
> ...


Thank you- if you are sure that's very kind and in the spirit of DW - Perhaps we should do an entry in the New year -


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

chrisc said:


> I'd make it so them with only 8000 plus post's take part.
> Gives me a better chance then.
> Just ban them


How about we make it only mods and admin that can enter 

In all seriousness, i think the admin team will have to have a serious think about the implications for future competitions after this has happened yet again.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> Sorry, you missed the point of that one. Whenever things are going a bit awry and one of us mods gets a bit grumpy, WHIZZER always says....it's just wax guys.
> 
> I didn't mean that the offender was trying to sell a wax, i have no idea who it is or what they were trying to sell, sorry.


I thought so, but wasn't sure. I'll stop looking for wax on fleabay. LOL


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Thank you- if you are sure that's very kind and in the spirit of DW - Perhaps we should do an entry in the New year -


Agreed and in the spirit of things and not wanting nappy to have to be the one who restores your faith, i have a small sample of an ADS product that stangalang sent me a while back, a leather cleaner. I'll offer that up for the draw too :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Once I have established if this is the case - and if they decide to retract the sale then all will be good if not I will be putting up the name and banning them


Best way forward, and I agree with whatever action you propose, both to the stupid idiot who did this and for future competitions/events


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I warned about this (and every decent person thought it). I would just ban them now and forget the items were withdrawn. 

They were not withdrawn out of conscience but due to being found out. :wall:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> I warned about this (and every decent person thought it). I would just ban them now and forget the items were withdrawn.
> 
> They were not withdrawn out of conscience but due to being found out. :wall:


Pretty much what we all know anyway but like i said earlier, we have to give them the option to retract the sale. If they refuse, then they face the consequences


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

In total agreement with all of the above. Make the mistake, face the consequence. Live it, learn it.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

For any future giveaways, why don't the winners,DW organisers and any other members meet up somewhere central and do some type of group review of all the winners products.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Agreed and in the spirit of things and not wanting nappy to have to be the one who restores your faith, i have a small sample of an ADS product that stangalang sent me a while back, a leather cleaner. I'll offer that up for the draw too :thumb:


Wasnt you supposed to do a review on that :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> Wasnt you supposed to do a review on that :lol:


Possibly but under the circumstances i am quite willing to offer it up. Besides i didn't know i was getting the samples so


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

C-Max said:


> For any future giveaways, why don't the winners,DW organisers and any other members meet up somewhere central and do some type of group review of all the winners products.


Maybe send the prizes to the DW organisers and the winner collects and uses the products at the group review.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Instaban them I think

It's such as shame, as this forum is ace

I've only really been active for a year, but the atmosphere here is the best I've ever come across in a forum, and these amazing competitions just top it off

Such a shame that the selfish actions of one inconsiderate individual is potentially going to ruin it for the rest of us

I for one, if I was ever lucky enough to win would have at least reviewed every single product, regardless as to whether I already had similar products myself, as its the least I could do for winning such a generous prize


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

This is really annoying. Being fairly new to DW I missed the opportunity to be part of the 12 days

I've been fortunate to win a couple of prizes in various draws over the years. And I can safely say I still have both items I won


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

it's just a shame with the forum sponsors being so generous and this happens again the rules were clearly stated this year aswell regarding this very issue so to see it happen even when the comp is still running is a real shame.

I just hope this does'nt affect comps in the future due to 1 persons greed which lets face it that's what it is and they have only withdrawn the sale because they been found out


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe in the future we should include some sort of performance clause. So for example, you have to do a review of something at your own expense to qualify to enter the 12 days, maybe you have to do a minimum of 4 reviews during the 12 calendar months to qualify for a prize.

Might not be feasible but it's an idea as people who are only in it for profit wont want to speculate to accumulate


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Maybe in the future we should include some sort of performance clause. So for example, you have to do a review of something at your own expense to qualify to enter the 12 days, maybe you have to do a minimum of 4 reviews during the 12 calendar months to qualify for a prize.
> 
> Might not be feasible but it's an idea as people who are only in it for profit wont want to speculate to accumulate


I'm happy with that :lol:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

What's wrong with some people , DW and sponsors are good enough to organise it all and they go and take the p$ss, bad form


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok I can confirm that the Sales thread are down - And I am speaking to said party - I have had an apology about the rules that "they were not clear on " but waiting on more dialogue


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> I'm happy with that :lol:


It would create a heck of a lot of content for the site too :thumb:

In reality i don't think it's that feasible but just trying to think of ways to stop some people from profiteering


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban him for life.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Ok I can confirm that the Sales thread are down - And I am speaking to said party - I have had an apology about the rules that "they were not clear on " but waiting on more dialogue


sorry but it clearly states the rules and if the person chose not to read them properly they should not have entered and should send the prizes back to be offered to another member who read the rules and understand that these prizes should not be sold under any circustances


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

A great competition possibly ruined, by this


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

How can the rules be any more clear? Wow


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Jonnybbad said:


> sorry but it clearly states the rules and if the person chose not to read them properly they should not have entered and should send the prizes back to be offered to another member who read the rules and understand that these prizes should not be sold under any circustances


I do understand that and we have rules I agree - just trying to get to the bottom of it and get the best possible result out of it. Once I am happy with the result I will do what I think is necessary - I do understand that some people may only just add their post - I have entered competitions without reading the full rules before - So could be a genuine Mistake as they have immediately taken down the sales threads when they were informed.

Hopefully this thread will be a reminder though to others that have won that we have lots of people that monitor lots of different sites and inform us


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Ok I can confirm that the Sales thread are down - And I am speaking to said party - I have had an apology about the rules that "they were not clear on " but waiting on more dialogue


Really - was crystal clear to anyone.

*4)ALL we ask is that if you Win you post a picture of the Prize On the Forum and do a review for DW and the Supplier in the 12 days review thread

5 If you feel you are unable to do this then please DO NOT ENTER - Goods should not be sold on but can be passed onto another DW member to fufil - please notify us of this - If these Rules are not followed you will face a Ban from DW

(We do not want to see Winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter the thread)*


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

He/she should be asked to return the goods for another draw to take place otherwise you know what's going to happen.......given time!!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

The problem being newest members just see competition, enter like most without reading rules and luckily they've won, it's clear to see a lot of first prizes did go to new members.
Not much can be done in future unless Bill fiddles.....LOL...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I think a forum apology is in order from the person concerned. Due to this thread i have had to cancel watching the Morecambe and Wise Christmas special !!!! again !!!!!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> Really - was crystal clear to anyone.


To be fair, i did quite a lot of explaining about how it works in the run up to the 12 Days starting, mostly from new members with either just over 50 posts or just under. Mostly wanting to know how it works etc but the point is, if they are asking how it works then maybe it wasn't as clear as we thought.

However, as has been said, some see competition and enter hoping to win the biggie and if they don't win what they want, then think it's just as easy to offload the prize. I still think my performance clause idea is a good one but not sure how we could police that one :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

i just feel it's slap in the face for everyone involved with sending the prizes and the admin who organised the comp


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> I think a forum apology is in order from the person concerned. Due to this thread i have had to cancel watching the Morecambe and Wise Christmas special !!!! again !!!!!!!


Apologies for that - Send me your address and Ill send you a DW sticker :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i bet there was a lot who just asked/read all you have to do is post and have 50 posts at the time of the comp opening. Doesn't excuse what's happened and its disappointing, but do feel some are making it out be like he's stole a kidney from someone and sold it, i know rules are rules etc theres no way of proving if it was a genuine error or not i guess. not what most want to hear i know


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> i bet there was a lot who just asked/read all you have to do is post and have 50 posts at the time of the comp opening.


You could be quite right and I am sure the integrity of the person can be judged by their history.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

IMO I think that all users who enter this next year (assuming it runs!) will have to stipulate that they've read the rules, rather than just entering with "I'm in".

Otherwise the required post count may have to be looked at.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> i bet there was a lot who just asked/read all you have to do is post and have 50 posts at the time of the comp opening. Doesn't excuse what's happened and its disappointing, but do feel some are making it out be like he's stole a kidney from someone and sold it, i know rules are rules etc theres no way of proving if it was a genuine error or not i guess. not what most want to hear i know


How do you know it was a new member. A lot of people look forward to the big prize giveaway (me included) and for somebody to sell the prize within days/hours of recieving it is despicable.

As you say its not a kidney but it still gets my goat.


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> To be fair, i did quite a lot of explaining about how it works in the run up to the 12 Days starting, mostly from new members with either just over 50 posts or just under. Mostly wanting to know how it works etc but the point is, if they are asking how it works then maybe it wasn't as clear as we thought.
> 
> However, as has been said, some see competition and enter hoping to win the biggie and if they don't win what they want, then think it's just as easy to offload the prize. I still think my performance clause idea is a good one but not sure how we could police that one :lol:


I only joined the forum in October(ish!) And thought the rules were pretty clear  however now I'm here I certainly hope to become part of the woodwork and be able to help and advise people as some have done for me already!

This is a top forum with what is a top community spirit and I'm sure 99.9% of the folk on here will agree this statement. Its a shame how a minority can ruin (or try to!) the enjoyment for the masses.

I'll sum this spiel up by saying thank you to the mods for organising the 12DoC competition as it is a good bit of fun and everyone seems to get in the spirit of things. Don't let the minority get to you, especially this close to christmas!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

What a shame that the draw has been soured so quickly again! The only other step that I can think of is to add a direct email to winners asking them to acknowledge the 'rules' and their clear acceptance of all terms before the prize is released for delivery to them. At least then here can be no excuse about not understanding the rules after the event. It will still not stop the odd selfish t**t from ignoring all of this if they were lucky enough to win a major prize. Unfortunately for some greed is still king :-(


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> How do you know it was a new member. A lot of people look forward to the big prize giveaway (me included) and for somebody to sell the prize within days/hours of recieving it is despicable.
> 
> As you say its not a kidney but it still gets my goat.


didn't say anywhere it was a new member just stated a couple of the main rules? its poor, frustrating, disappointing all of those, your not different to anyone else entering it looking forward to win any prize not just the big prize as you call it.

as i said not what the majority want to hear but its easier to take that side rather than see it from both


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank's for clearing that up bill.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Gives the winners speculation, it would be best if everyone can just hold the boat with there rant's and disappointment until bill can clear the matter up- and then Name and shame or do whatever means is needed.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Next year, as its a detailing forum entry should be via car or whatever has been detailed so each member enter whatever day they want to win via the bundles offered, winner should be chosen with the most like's as is the bonus prize. Exactly the same method as the waxstock entrant's.

Only my suggestion.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Some people are just ungrateful. They don't appreciate the time and effort put in by the DW team and the sponsors to organise events like this.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Next year, as its a detailing forum entry should be via car or whatever has been detailed so each member enter whatever day they want to win via the bundles offered, winner should be chosen with the most like's as is the bonus prize. Exactly the same method as the waxstock entrant's.
> 
> Only my suggestion.


That'd just result in all the little cliques voting for each other, not really a prize draw but more of a friends draw


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

plus everyone is on a level playing field and stand just as much chance to win, i like the idea of it someone is pulled they are contacted and asked to agree to the rules prior to recieving


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Kimo said:


> That'd just result in all the little cliques voting for each other, not really a prize draw but more of a friends draw


Hmmm..is that how you got into waxstock?

Don't take personally, but rather a mere suggestion and a quick thought rather than a good idea being thrown out.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Apologies for that - Send me your address and Ill send you a DW sticker :thumb:


A reflective one will be nice mate and i promise not to sell it


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps This isn't going to Spoil Xmas - really I don't like witch hunts etc and Like I say once I have got to the bottom of it then I will deal with it how I think fits best - Good thing is I know the threads are down so that's a start

Lets not focus on that rather Focus on How we can control the draw next year or for future competitions that we do ..... 

On that note looks like we may have another prize from a member nappy on here and muzzer as well - And You never know I might just find something for a NEW YEAR draw

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> A reflective one will be nice mate and i promise not to sell it


Picky as well


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Maybe in the future we should include some sort of performance clause. So for example, you have to do a review of something at your own expense to qualify to enter the 12 days, maybe you have to do a minimum of 4 reviews during the 12 calendar months to qualify for a prize.
> 
> Might not be feasible but it's an idea as people who are only in it for profit wont want to speculate to accumulate


Good idea, that way only proven reviewers get to enter the competition. Links to the reviews should be included in the entry post. This should also encourage more reviews on the forum too.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> A reflective one will be nice mate and i promise not to sell it


So this won't be the one you just offered me for £3.50 inc p&p mark?

Yeah am prepared to grass!!!.. to cover my own ****


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

k9vnd said:


> So this won't be the one you just offered me for £3.50 inc p&p mark?
> 
> Yeah am prepared to grass!!!.. to cover my own ****


:lol: .....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps This isn't going to Spoil Xmas - really I don't like witch hunts etc and Like I say once I have got to the bottom of it then I will deal with it how I think fits best - Good thing is I know the threads are down so that's a start
> 
> Lets not focus on that rather Focus on How we can control the draw next year or for future competitions that we do .....
> 
> ...


Agreed, that's what i was trying to do, come up with ways to police this a lot better next year or if it's possible, remove the possibility of this happening full stop.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> I do understand that and we have rules I agree - just trying to get to the bottom of it and get the best possible result out of it. Once I am happy with the result I will do what I think is necessary - I do understand that some people may only just add their post - I have entered competitions without reading the full rules before - So could be a genuine Mistake as they have immediately taken down the sales threads when they were informed.
> 
> Hopefully this thread will be a reminder though to others that have won that we have lots of people that monitor lots of different sites and inform us


Whizzer you're just too nice!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> Good idea, that way only proven reviewers get to enter the competition. Links to the reviews should be included in the entry post. This should also encourage more reviews on the forum too.


It wasn't so much that only proven reviewers get to enter but more that if someone has to spend money to enter the competition and do it at least 4 times during the year, the people looking to profit from it would be most likely put off from doing that.

I'll quite happily give up my spare time to police the entries too IF that is the way that WHIZZER wants to do it next year or at any other time of the year


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pantypoos said:


> Whizzer you're just too nice!


Always try to see the best side of things :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Always try to see the best side of things :thumb:


And after all, it's only wax!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a shame that this has happened again! It must be disheartening for Whizzer,sponsors and everyone involved with setting this up for the same thing to happen again. I guess "I didn't know" or " the rules aren't clear" are a standard response for not being bothered to read them in the first place. It would be interesting to know if it's a new member or not.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Why not pay to be it in next year like buying a raffle ticket? £10 donated to the DW charity through a just giving??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds bad practice. 

Last year it was a grey area and just very rude to sell your prize, this year was clear, or so I thought, what was expected of a winner. 

That said, look how many people failed to read clear instructions that included a minimum of 50 posts.

Some people just don't take any time to read or understand. 

Hopefully this matter will be resolved and serve as a warning to others thinking of doing something sneaky.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Steve8182 said:


> Why not pay to be it in next year like buying a raffle ticket? £10 donated to the DW charity through a just giving??


TBH its good idea but we have always steer cleared of making people pay for competitions etc as you get into licensing issues etc

But might be something we considered for the 12days - then it raises money for good causes as well as people winning something


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps This isn't going to Spoil Xmas - really I don't like witch hunts etc and Like I say once I have got to the bottom of it then I will deal with it how I think fits best - Good thing is I know the threads are down so that's a start
> 
> Lets not focus on that rather Focus on How we can control the draw next year or for future competitions that we do .....
> 
> ...


Easy first rule all 1st and bonus winners of the 12 days needn't enter

Great going bill and big thanks obviously go towards muzzer too:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Easy first rule all 1st and bonus winners of the 12 days needn't enter
> 
> Great going bill and big thanks obviously go towards muzzer too:thumb:


And nappy for very generously donating something he won a while back i believe :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> So this won't be the one you just offered me for £3.50 inc p&p mark?
> 
> Yeah am prepared to grass!!!.. to cover my own ****


Price just went up Kev, its a reflective one


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> TBH its good idea but we have always steer cleared of making people pay for competitions etc as you get into licensing issues etc
> 
> But might be something we considered for the 12days - then it raises money for good causes as well as people winning something


I think steve might have got something here as lets be honest, most people won't want to waste a tenner for a 460/1 chance of winning something. Obviously if they spend a tenner and win something worth several hundred pounds it's a bonus, but if they don't then i forsee it putting a lot of people off


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> And after all, it's only wax!


I think that quote should be on a sticker!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> Price just went up Kev, its a reflective one


:lol: upgrade to signed for then and al still have it:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> I think that quote should be on a sticker!


Agreed, maybe for the New Year WHIZZER :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Agreed, maybe for the New Year WHIZZER :thumb:


He cant hear you....hes just ran to the post office to send my sticker :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pantypoos said:


> I think that quote should be on a sticker!


Ok Why not Ill get some made up #itsonlywax :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> And after all, it's only wax!


Oooooh You are going straight to hell for that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

SBM said:


> Oooooh You are going straight to hell for that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nah Just a saying we have had on DW for a while

So Stickers thinking a few new ones for next year

#beads
#itsonlywax
Develop Your Passion for Perfection

:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Such a shame that some people could ruin it for everyone in the future


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Nah Just a saying we have had on DW for a while
> 
> So Stickers thinking a few new ones for next year
> 
> ...


Detailers leave a wet patch !!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> Detailers leave a wet patch !!


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I so want that one on my registration plate


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I so want that one on my registration plate


I`ve got copyright on that but if you send me a sticker we can share the profits but dont tell Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i hope the person who won their goodies who tried to sell them on does get a ban, read the rules before you enter the competition! eg. if i did win the polishes for the machines i would pass them on as i dont use machines.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve got copyright on that but if you send me a sticker we can share the profits but dont tell Whizzer :thumb:


Until such time as you show me a legal document with a copyright for that phrase, i'm stealing it . I will do you a favour though, i wont sin bin you for being a cheeky so and so :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a quick thought and to elaborate on steve8182's earlier idea of paying to be part of 12 Days next year, instead of paying to be part of it, why not make a minimum donation of a tenner to the suppliers charity of choice before they release the prize to the winner?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Detailers leave a wet patch !!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> Detailers leave a wet patch !!


Least it would be a clean wet patch haha


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> Just a quick thought and to elaborate on steve8182's earlier idea of paying to be part of 12 Days next year, instead of paying to be part of it, why not make a minimum donation of a tenner to the suppliers charity of choice before they release the prize to the winner?


That's a better idea :thumb:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm one of the lucky ones and looking forward to receiving and testing my prize  

It would be good to give something back to this forum as I've learned a great deal off here. 

Thanks to the organisers and sponsors for running this fantastic free comp. let's hope one indiscretion doesn't upset what is overall a great thing.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Crikey :doublesho

Can't believe someone's done it again.  I know there were a few prizes that weren't going to be of use to me, but I'd have chucked 'em back on here and put 'em up for a charitable donation raffle. At least people who NEED the money would have benefited, as well as the winner.

Anyway, why let this mere morsel ruin everybody other DWer's Christmas. Carry on Whiz and pull out my name  :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Permanent ban imo.Companies work hard to give stuff away.The sly individual should be named,shamed and give the money to charity .


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Maybe I'm cynical in my old age but the rules were simple and specific. 

It's all very well claiming you didn't understand them after you were caught out but that's just a feeble excuse in my opinion. 

Ban or if not exclusion from any competition ever again.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cheeky ******* , the prizes are belters this year and for someone to sell it on is just disgusting.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a free to join forum and the 12 days competition is free to enter providing you have a few posts, the forum helps all genuine people care for their cars and the competitions prizes are brilliant. Some ******s are not worth their salt.
Maybe introduce a yearly subscription and only subscribed members can take part, say a tenner a year, cheap enough and the help people get is worth a hundred times more than that anyway.
Feckers!!

Happy Christmas to all members who are genuine and the staff who run this site not forgetting the sponsors, thanks to them all .... and no I didn't win anything but there is always next time.


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree with vossman


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I would be more than willing to pay for a proper subscription that sorted the Men from the Boys.......Not forgetting the Women from the Girls.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There's another thread running with opinions about subscription.

Having been on a few forum that have introduced subscriptions, it's a quickfire way of turning a busy website into a ghost town.

The sponsors get good exposure due to the number of people viewing and participating. Subscription will have a negative effect for the sponsors too.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Even £10 to enter the competition and the money goes to charity .


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

No because for some a tenner is worth a punt, then they would sell on if they won..


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Outrageous! I commented on the original entry thread but hadn't managed to get my posts up-to 50 in time (long time lurker and couldn't access old account)! So I know I was never in with a chance of winning anything and I'm disgusted- that alone all you guys who have been cheated of the opportunity and the generous businesses which feel deceived! 

Although don't be disheartened Whizzer, this is still the best forum on the web!


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

In deference to said winner & suggestions for future years to maybe help us newbies 

As been said the rule in question was right at the bottom if reading on a mobile (out of sight in normal view) & was quite a long list of rules so coukd have been easily missed if you didn't read all the rules to the end. The details of how to enter was near the very top so if you only read the top rules you wouldn't have known this rule. A rookie earer if your first entry & not use to the competition. If you hadn't read all the build up & only read entry thread as said hopefully a genuine mistake. 
I'm not saying it's any excuse but as bill has said you could enter without reading all the rules so could b an easy mistake & as he's implied hopefully he'll give said party benefit of the doubt if a newbie & genuine mistake. 
As been said having near the top would hopefully eliminate this? 

Also how long a gap between entering & been informed you've won its easy to forget the rules & said party hopefully made a genuine mistake if a newbie & not familiar of said rule like all old hands. 

I can understand you all lashing out especially bill but as said posts have been removed & doubtful any ££ made that quick. 
As long as there passed on so someone else can get use instead what good is a ban going to do or naming & shaming if genuine mistake 

It's Xmas were all tired & fraught in the build up so come on folks be festive & forgive if bill finds its a genuine mistake


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Blimey, all I can say is I'm glad the last hanging in this country took place in 1964 judging by some of the comments on this thread.

Has it actually occurred to anyone that this may have actually been a genuine mistake (okay..okay, highly unlikely I know). Whatever happened to being innocent until proven guilty.

That said if the individual concerned is proven to be guilty...shoot the *******


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Another thought to make it clearer as I was a newbie this year 

Is there anyway to make it clearer which day the draw is for & prize then if you don't want to enter for said draw there's no mistaked entry's 

I know it will b a lot of work but a different thread for each day then no excuses then? 

Just a suggestion


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mii s mad said:


> In deference to said winner & suggestions for future years to maybe help us newbies
> 
> As been said the rule in question was right at the bottom if reading on a mobile (out of sight in normal view) & was quite a long list of rules so coukd have been easily missed if you didn't read all the rules to the end. The details of how to enter was near the very top so if you only read the top rules you wouldn't have known this rule. A rookie earer if your first entry & not use to the competition. If you hadn't read all the build up & only read entry thread as said hopefully a genuine mistake.
> I'm not saying it's any excuse but as bill has said you could enter without reading all the rules so could b an easy mistake & as he's implied hopefully he'll give said party benefit of the doubt if a newbie & genuine mistake.
> ...


Funny really, you joined in 2011 so not really a noob

And if anyone really expects to enter a competition purely to sell a prize then that's down right selfish


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mii s mad said:


> In deference to said winner & suggestions for future years to maybe help us newbies
> 
> As been said the rule in question was right at the bottom if reading on a mobile (out of sight in normal view) & was quite a long list of rules so coukd have been easily missed if you didn't read all the rules to the end. The details of how to enter was near the very top so if you only read the top rules you wouldn't have known this rule. A rookie earer if your first entry & not use to the competition. If you hadn't read all the build up & only read entry thread as said hopefully a genuine mistake.
> I'm not saying it's any excuse but as bill has said you could enter without reading all the rules so could b an easy mistake & as he's implied hopefully he'll give said party benefit of the doubt if a newbie & genuine mistake.
> ...


It has been discussed a million times on the forum in recent months. In fact an entire year after what happened last year.

I do realise that people sometimes don't read things fully, but it amazes me that everyone is savvy enough to every other aspect of the competition, such as how to enter, how to win, how claim their prizes quickly etc, but not what was a major rule this year.

Have the products sold, or have you withdrawn them once your error was pointed out?


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Poor show that.... Not what it's all about is it


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Mii s mad said:


> Another thought to make it clearer as I was a newbie this year
> 
> Is there anyway to make it clearer which day the draw is for & prize then if you don't want to enter for said draw there's no mistaked entry's
> 
> ...


Not really sure to to make it clearer which day the draw is for as it states it in the title.

In regards to entering on a particular day, I think this is not a good idea nor one that would be workable in practice. The sheer number of users joining then choosing a day to enter would mean that Whizzer and the admins would spent a disproportionate amount of time working out who's entered and who can't enter the following draws.

IMO the current set up works well when people actually read the rules.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

How ironic Cossiecol, given the subject of this thread. I didn't know there was a swear filter to dodge !


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

SPARTAN said:


> How ironic Cossiecol, given the subject of this thread. I didn't know there was a swear filter to dodge !


The swear filter is in place across all threads and is not suspended when a thread raises questions surrounding a users actions.

Obviously I have not gone though all the pages, just happened to see yours.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Mii s mad said:


> Yeh join date was 2011 but if you look at posts date you'll see I'm newbie first ever post Feb 2014 & then nothing until mid/late 2015 so was that post or statement really called for there
> 
> As been said there's no need for all you keyboard warriors to get on your high horses & get a vendertor out as been said Bill is dealing with it
> 
> Where's your proof that said party entered to sell on & That's why this rule was in place but as been said maybe could have been missed & I doubt said party wouldn't have removed items from sale if intended to b selfish & they prob would have listed elsewhere once rumbled but has another post been found?


So it was you who had the audacity to try and sell prizes you won on here rather than pass them onto other members then your on here trying to defend your action and calling out long standing members who question you for me personally you don't deserve anything and should be banned for even considering to disregard the forum sponsor generosity and admin for setting this up


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Shocking really


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Enough, I'm off to enjoy Christmas, Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wool and eyes spring to mind.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Kerr said:


> You've been really active for months. All these discussions have been very active for months. It was harder to miss them than to see them.
> 
> I see in your previous posts you've been very active in selling things.
> 
> ...


I'm not gunna start an argument with you or any others have I hold my hands I made a genuine newbie mistake & ive apologised to who required but just to make it clear if I must now you've Clearlly made your own minds up so whatever I say is prob not worth it but yes I accidently tried to sell items I won but it was only posted late last night so there was no chance to make any money as you all think once bill pointed it out the post were removed & I explained my mistakes. I've never entered the competition b4 so was a genuine newbie mistake. Ok yes proves you should make sure you read all the rules.

I will b passing onto others if You give me a chance to find out the correct way of doing so I don't make another mistake if you don't get me banned first!!

I don't just come on her to sell & if you look at my individual post I've have contributed & not just sold plus paid my dues for that privellage but threads like this & the intermidatimg nature is why I never post on forums these days!!

But fine ban me if it will keep you all happy!! It's bills & other mods descion not members remember & been said where's the innocent until proven guilty

All I'm gunna say It was been dealt with appropriately by Bill so what right do you have to make that post & to ensure I was name & shamed until bill had finished liasing with me

Also I pay my fees to sell on here so that's nothing to do with you also & what I post is nothing to do with you also. This thread proves why I rarely post on formum these days!!

I'm not posting or saying anymore end off until I'm instructed by Bill or another mod


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Returning the lot back to the Sponsor would be a good place to start.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Mii s mad said:


> I'm not gunna start an argument with you as you & many others have Clearlly got it in for me
> 
> All I'm gunna say It was been dealt with appropriately by Bill so what right do you have to make that post & name & shame until bill had finished liasing with me
> 
> ...


Will you be entering next year?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Returning the lot back to the Sponsor would be a good place to start.


Hell yeah don't deserve anything


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

:newbie:Yeah Right!!!Lol.








Simples.SJ.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Steve8182 said:


> Will you be entering next year?


Hope not


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mii s mad said:


> I'm not gunna start an argument with you as you & many others have Clearlly got it in for me
> 
> All I'm gunna say It was been dealt with appropriately by Bill so what right do you have to make that post & name & shame until bill had finished liasing with me
> 
> ...


You don't want an argument, why post statements like "it's nothing to do with you" and "that's why I barely post on the forum these days"? Who are you trying to stir? You don't appear the most friendly of people.

Looking at your profile and your own admission, you joined years ago, but didn't post for years. It's only recently you've been active on the forum. So your excuse on not posting on the forum anymore, isn't backed up by your activity. You've been posting in recent weeks, more than you ever have!

I've not got it in for you. I just think it was in very bad taste what you did. Nobody has said anymore than that.

It means a lot to the people on this forum to have this competition every year and it has been darkened in recent years. The threat this year was if it was abused again, there was the possibility that the competition would be pulled.

Before you sold your prize, did you ever get any hassle on the forum? Nobody gave you any hassle either until you outed yourself (it was too obvious) on the forum. Even then, it's not actually that bad.

It appears to me you are trying too hard to play the victim here.

I know you pay your fees, that's why I expected you would have sold the items on here. If you pay your fees here to sell detailing gear, why would you sell them on Facebook? That on the face of it appears as if you were selling them out of view of DW as you knew it wasn't right.

You just appear to be full of excuses and are attacking people when you are in the wrong. Put the shovel away.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys as difficult as it is I will ask you to not make this a witch hunt. WHIZZER is dealing with this, and until it comes directly for him I'm personally not jumping to conclusions as to who it was.

What will say is regardless of who it is if he/she sells anything on here I won't be placing an offer.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I cannot believe I have logged on to be greeted to thisScandalous behavior by some members then try to use paper thin excuses.BAN!!!end of...SJ.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> A reflective one will be nice mate and i promise not to sell it


I'll buy it off you. I mean rent, naturally ahem lol 😈

Btw I just read all this and it prevented me from seeing the Morcambe and Wise Christmas Special again. 😁😁😁

Cooks


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Think it's been made pretty clear who it was now


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kerr said:


> You don't want an argument, why post statements like "it's nothing to do with you" and "that's why I barely post on the forum these days"? Who are you trying to stir? You don't appear the most friendly of people.
> 
> Looking at your profile and your own admission, you joined years ago, but didn't post for years. It's only recently you've been active on the forum. So your excuse on not posting on the forum anymore, isn't backed up by your activity. You've been posting in recent weeks, more than you ever have!
> 
> ...


I completely agree, if this was a genuine mistake, then surely the best place to sell detailing stuff is on DW?

Especially when said member has sold plenty of stuff on here and pays fees to do so

The fact that the prize wasn't sold on DW means 1 thing and 1 thing only, the sale was trying to be kept hidden from here whilst trying to make a quick buck

Completely unacceptable actions that were carefully calculated in order to keep it under wraps

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm sorry Mii s mad but your first post on this thread was scandalous. You knew how to enter, looked at the daily draws and knew how to claim but just missed the massive section on not selling goods on. Then you did it on Facebook which makes it look like you were covering your ****. Then you went out to imply it was just a newbie error by someone else

You've offended a lot of people on here. Should have manned up and took it on the chin.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

bit obvious what was going/has gone on


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> I completely agree, if this was a genuine mistake, then surely the best place to sell detailing stuff is on DW?
> 
> Especially when said member has sold plenty of stuff on here and pays fees to do so
> 
> ...


bang on.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi chaps, look I found out who it was straight away we "DW" have lots of eyes around, once I knew I started the process , email and pm to ask if the person new the rules of the competition , to be fair to them as soon as they got the pm they took it down and apologised straight away saying they had not read the rules fully, and previous to accepting the prize had said if it was not something they could use then they would offer the prize up, not knowing exactly what was in the prize bundle I said no they had won they should except it.

So after a discussion re the rules of the competition the said person is going to be passing them on ,on DW and offer to swap something to something they can review which I have said is ok, I will allow this to happen as like I said I don't want a witch hunt and I don't like banning anybody from DW if I can help it.

Once the pass on and swap have taken place there will be some form of timed *ban*.

Hopefully this will serve as a notice to all that DW is fair but also that we have to follow the rules.

On that note it's Christmas let's enjoy it . Happy Christmas to all

Thread closed


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Ok Why not Ill get some made up #itsonlywax :thumb:


Ill get onto that for us


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ill get onto that for us


I already sent a little message about it :thumb:


----------

